# BRP ISSUES? Home office backlog



## elliejrichardson (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi everyone

I am in the UK on a Tier 2 work Visa (I was sponsored as I have ZA passport only).

MY entry clearance vinegette sticker has expired and my residence card (BRP) is no where to be found. I have visited the post office (the one in my decision letter) every Friday since I have arrived here and they tell me the BRP isn't there. I have called and emailed the UK office so many times and have't heard a response. No one can tell me what the status is of the BRP, has it been delivered to the post office? Has it been processed? 
No one can tell me.

The problem is that I need to leave the UK to go back home to collect my medcation (can only get in ZA). I suffer fromma chronic illness and this is pretty important I have been an absolute wreck. 

I am told to not leave until I have the card- surely I cannot be the only person with these problems? 

What kind of solutions are in place for this?

1) can I go to the UK office in ZA and get a letter of some sort to allow me back under these circumstances? 
2) do I apply for it back in Za and report it as lost/stolen? 

There must be a way to sort this out - no idea what to do.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

I think this need to be on the Uk Expat Forum


----------

